# Need Advice on Upgrading Processor and MB Mainly



## maverick121 (Dec 11, 2019)

*I need advice on buying a Processor,Mainboard,RAM and SSD as im upgrading my old machine. I'm more inclined to AMD Ryzen .. There are a lot of model numbers which is confusing .. 

Please advice 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*

The main use of the machine is to coding,multi tasking,multiple monitors etc
I have old GTX 1060.I own an XBOX ONE X,so wont be doing hardcore gaming on it.But i may play some games occasionaly.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
30-40K

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: No

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows 10

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 2 TB

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: 24Inch .. 1080P

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: CoolerMaster Case,Seasonic PSU,EVGA GTX 1060

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: May be this or next month

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: Yes

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Online

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: NIL
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2019)

Ryzen 3600--currently you can get it for ~15k by using sbi YONO app offer(10% off using sbi card+5% yono cashback for amazon.Must add the product to cart & buy within yono app in built linked amazon site).
Buy Online Asrock B450 Pro4 AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com  call them to confirm availability & immediately order it,best ryzen mobo under 10k & is usually always out of stock around this time so buy it asap else it may take months to come back in stock.
2* ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 8GB (8GBX1) DDR4 3200MHZ RAM
Buy Online Silicon Power 1TB NVMe PCIe Gen3 x4 M.2 2280 SSD SP001TBP34A80M28 In India  OR  Buy Online Intel 1TB 660P NVMe M.2 Internal SSD SSDPEKNW010T801 In India


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 11, 2019)

^ Price difference isn't much so go with Silicon Power nvme drive as it is a TLC one and runs on pcie x4 mode compared to QLC 660p running on pcie x2 mode.

As for monitor, I'm assuming you have a 24" 1080p monitor. It won't be possible to accommodate it in the budget otherwise.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2019)

*Budget -49.3K *

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 3600 -17k
Motherboard -MSI B450 Tomahawk Max -10k
RAM -G.Skill SniperX 16GB(8GBx2) 3600Mhz -7.3k (primeabgb)
SSD - Kigston A400 240GB SSD -2.2k
Monitor -SAMSUNG LC24F390FHWXXL -9.6k
KB & Mouse -Logitech MK200 -.8k
UPS -APC 600VA UPS -2.4k (Amazon.in)

All prices are taken from vedantcomputers except spceified above.
*Total -49.3K*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 11, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Monitor -BenQ GW2480 24inch LED IPS -9.4k


Please do not recommend any 60Hz monitor which lacks freesync but is priced at 10k.



bssunilreddy said:


> Total -55.8K



His budget is 30-40k



bssunilreddy said:


> KB & Mouse -Cooler Master MasterKeys Lite L -4k
> UPS -APC 1.1 KVA -6k



Why are these required here?



bssunilreddy said:


> Motherboard -MSI B450 Tomahawk Max -10k
> SSD - ADATA Ultimate 480GB SSD -4k (primeabgb)


MSI India gave someone on the forum a hard time with their new mobo and even bent their CPU's pin.
Adata has 2-3 "ultimate" labelled sata ssd. None are better than MX500.


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 11, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Ryzen 3600--currently you can get it for ~15k by using sbi YONO app offer(10% off using sbi card+5% yono cashback for amazon.Must add the product to cart & buy within yono app in built linked amazon site).
> Buy Online Asrock B450 Pro4 AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com  call them to confirm availability & immediately order it,best ryzen mobo under 10k & is usually always out of stock around this time so buy it asap else it may take months to come back in stock.
> 2* ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 8GB (8GBX1) DDR4 3200MHZ RAM
> Buy Online Silicon Power 1TB NVMe PCIe Gen3 x4 M.2 2280 SSD SP001TBP34A80M28 In India  OR  Buy Online Intel 1TB 660P NVMe M.2 Internal SSD SSDPEKNW010T801 In India



Thanks a lot for the suggestions.The Yono App offer is not working for me.I have tried adding the same to cart within YonoApp and checking out.The price is not discounted.


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 11, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Price difference isn't much so go with Silicon Power nvme drive as it is a TLC one and runs on pcie x4 mode compared to QLC 660p running on pcie x2 mode.
> 
> As for monitor, I'm assuming you have a 24" 1080p monitor. It won't be possible to accommodate it in the budget otherwise.


I already have a Benq Monitor..


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 11, 2019)

Do i really need a Ryzen 5 3600?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 12, 2019)

Going hexacore is going to make it future proof buddy. Hexacores are what Quadcores were 5-6 years ago, now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2019)

maverick121 said:


> Thanks a lot for the suggestions.The Yono App offer is not working for me.I have tried adding the same to cart within YonoApp and checking out.The price is not discounted.


This is not instant discount,it is cashback so price will be paid in full at first.You will get 10% cashback(max upto 2500) & extra 5% cashback(no max limit,always on yono amazon offer). 

From YONO app amazon offer T&C:


> FAQ for extra 5% cashback:
> The cashback amount will be credited as amazon pay balance tothe eligible customer's amazon account within 90 days of the eligible transaction





> SBI YONO Shopping Festival T&C for 10% extra cashback:
> The cashback will be credited in the eligible cardholder's card account by the bank &/or sbi cards & payment services ltd(SBICPSL) on 15th March 2020.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2019)

maverick121 said:


> Do i really need a Ryzen 5 3600?


You can go with ryzen 5 3500 for 10k with yono sbi amazon offer.This is the minimum you should go for(hexa core processor with no hyper threading) as below it there are quad cores but price difference is hardly 2-3k & since you already have a graphics card the integrated graphics quad core processors(there are no integrated graphics hexa core ryzen processors) are not of much use to you.


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 12, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You can go with ryzen 5 3500 for 10k with yono sbi amazon offer.This is the minimum you should go for(hexa core processor with no hyper threading) as below it there are quad cores but price difference is hardly 2-3k & since you already have a graphics card the integrated graphics quad core processors(there are no integrated graphics hexa core ryzen processors) are not of much use to you.



Thanks for the Reponse.Hope the offer is available on EMI using SBI Card


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2019)

maverick121 said:


> Thanks for the Reponse.Hope the offer is available on EMI using SBI Card


It is.Check the YONO amazon offer page T&C(It is the 1st page after you click on amazon banner inside yono app & before clicking on the shop now link which then takes you to actual amazon site inside YONO app from this page).


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 12, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is.Check the YONO amazon offer page T&C(It is the 1st page after you click on amazon banner inside yono app & before clicking on the shop now link which then takes you to actual amazon site inside YONO app from this page).


I guess i will stick with ryzen 5 3500


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2019)

I checked the T&C,5% cashback offer is available on emi. 

10% cashback offer is available with following condition:


> cashback offer would not be applicable using sbi debit card emi option.However the cashback is applicable on merchant emi transactions on sbi credit card done at the time of purchase on YSF participating merchant.14%/15% rate of interest is applicable on monthly reducing balance for merchant emi transactions on sbi credit card


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 12, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I checked the T&C,5% cashback offer is available on emi.
> 
> 10% cashback offer is available with following condition:


Thanks .. thing is that i have to spend nearly 18K on a processor and im not sure if the cashback would be credited .. sometimes there may be a glitch and the cashback might not be credited.
SBI and Amazon have could have provided a coupon code or atleast display a message saying cashback will be credited during checkout.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2019)

SBI & ICICI are considered good as far as cashbacks are considered,they may take some time(usually the last day of the mentioned period for getting cashback) but they do give it if you have fulfilled all the T&C. Most important thing to note for this sbi YONO offer is that you must do everything from within YONO app & not doing anything on amazon website/app until you add the products in cart & place the order.If there is some connection failure then do everything from the start(like adding products again to cart after removing any previously added products) within YONO app only.

P.S. This offer is provided by SBI so amazon can't do anything other than the 5% cashback as it will be credited as amazon pay balance.The 10% cashback will be credited directly to bank account by sbi so amazon has nothing to do with it.In fact similar offers from hdfc/icici/axis etc too follow this same model where amazon doesn't display in advance any cashback notification as long as cashback is provided directly by the bank & not amazon(in the form of amazon pay balance).

Another tip: Transfer Rs.2(check your amazon app offers section & send money section(select any contact/upi id for sending money & all applicable offers will automatically show up) from amazon upi to any upi id & you will unlock a rs.100 off on 500 or more shopping order on amazon.


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 12, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> SBI & ICICI are considered good as far as cashbacks are considered,they may take some time(usually the last day of the mentioned period for getting cashback) but they do give it if you have fulfilled all the T&C. Most important thing to note for this sbi YONO offer is that you must do everything from within YONO app & not doing anything on amazon website/app until you add the products in cart & place the order.If there is some connection failure then do everything from the start(like adding products again to cart after removing any previously added products) within YONO app only.
> 
> P.S. This offer is provided by SBI so amazon can't do anything other than the 5% cashback as it will be credited as amazon pay balance.The 10% cashback will be credited directly to bank account by sbi so amazon has nothing to do with it.In fact similar offers from hdfc/icici/axis etc too follow this same model where amazon doesn't display in advance any cashback notification as long as cashback is provided directly by the bank & not amazon(in the form of amazon pay balance).
> 
> Another tip: Transfer Rs.2(check your amazon app offers section & send money section(select any contact/upi id for sending money & all applicable offers will automatically show up) from amazon upi to any upi id & you will unlock a rs.100 off on 500 or more shopping order on amazon.


Thanks a lot for the tips.I have ordered the board.Will order the processor soon [Cash Crunch] . Does the Silicon Power SSD support the ASRock Board? Does it have extra PCI Express slot for the Graphics Card?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_To support a Silicon Power PCIe SSD, the system must have an M.2 connector with only an M key. The Silicon Power PCIe SSD does not have a B notch and therefore, the B key on the SSD connector will prevent it from being inserted.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 12, 2019)

maverick121 said:


> Thanks a lot for the tips.I have ordered the board.Will order the processor soon [Cash Crunch] . Does the Silicon Power SSD support the ASRock Board? Does it have extra PCI Express slot for the Graphics Card?


Yes, it has 2 m.2 nvme slots and 2 PCIe x16 slots for graphics card (use the top one though).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2019)

maverick121 said:


> Does the Silicon Power SSD support the ASRock Board? Does it have extra PCI Express slot for the Graphics Card?


ASRock B450 Pro4


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2019)

@maverick121 Have you confirmed bios update for ryzen 3rd gen when placing order(if not dispatched yet then confirm)? Usually these online sellers(primeabgb,mdcomputers,vedant(personally confirmed),theitdepot) also update the bios before dispatching so as to test mobo(don't be surprised if you get an unsealed/opened/resealed mobo box,no need to worry).


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 15, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> @maverick121 Have you confirmed bios update for ryzen 3rd gen when placing order(if not dispatched yet then confirm)? Usually these online sellers(primeabgb,mdcomputers,vedant(personally confirmed),theitdepot) also update the bios before dispatching so as to test mobo(don't be surprised if you get an unsealed/opened/resealed mobo box,no need to worry).



Sorry for the delayed update.I dont get email notifications for new posts.
They have already dispatched the board.Doesnt the board support Ryzen 3rd Gen by default?


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks 


whitestar_999 said:


> ASRock B450 Pro4
> View attachment 18612
> 
> View attachment 18613


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 15, 2019)

maverick121 said:


> Sorry for the delayed update.I dont get email notifications for new posts.
> They have already dispatched the board.Doesnt the board support Ryzen 3rd Gen by default?


Check this once as your board is on the already upgraded list: ASRock > News


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2019)

maverick121 said:


> Sorry for the delayed update.I dont get email notifications for new posts.
> They have already dispatched the board.Doesnt the board support Ryzen 3rd Gen by default?


If its manufacturing date is after may/june 2019 then it should have ryzen 3xxx compatibility out of the box else it needs bios update(& to update bios you need a non-ryzen 3xxx processor in mobo). You can still confirm from them whether they have checked its ryzen 3xxx compatibility or its manufacturing date.


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 15, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> If its manufacturing date is after may/june 2019 then it should have ryzen 3xxx compatibility out of the box else it needs bios update(& to update bios you need a non-ryzen 3xxx processor in mobo). You can still confirm from them whether they have checked its ryzen 3xxx compatibility or its manufacturing date.



Well .. they have sent it already .. Thats a Major Detail you missed while recommending the board.Now i'm in trouble.I guess this what i get for buying something without proper research based on someone's suggestion.
I don't have any other processor to Flash the BIOS.


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 16, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> If its manufacturing date is after may/june 2019 then it should have ryzen 3xxx compatibility out of the box else it needs bios update(& to update bios you need a non-ryzen 3xxx processor in mobo). You can still confirm from them whether they have checked its ryzen 3xxx compatibility or its manufacturing date.



Sorry if this statement was blunt. I was just disappointed that you missed such a critical detail.
I really do appreciate your effort in recommending the best bang for the buck products and offers.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2019)

maverick121 said:


> Sorry if this statement was blunt. I was just disappointed that you missed such a critical detail.
> I really do appreciate your effort in recommending the best bang for the buck products and offers.


No problem.I agree it was a mistake on my part.In fact as soon as I noticed I immediately posted here.Still no major issue,first receive the package & check manufacturing date,if it is after june 2019 then most likely it has bios update.In worst case scenario,just take it to some nearby pc shop(only the mobo in box) & ask them to update the bios(download the bios too on usb drive),should not take more than 300-400.

You can also check asrock service centre:


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 16, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> No problem.I agree it was a mistake on my part.In fact as soon as I noticed I immediately posted here.Still no major issue,first receive the package & check manufacturing date,if it is after june 2019 then most likely it has bios update.In worst case scenario,just take it to some nearby pc shop(only the mobo in box) & ask them to update the bios(download the bios too on usb drive),should not take more than 300-400.
> 
> You can also check asrock service centre:
> View attachment 18626
> View attachment 18625



Heard back from them 

_*We wish to inform you that your ordered Asrock B450 Pro4 AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard comes with the latest bios already dispatched and it will support Ryzen 5 3600.*_


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2019)

Good to know


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 16, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Good to know


Got the board in pristine condition.. Heavy packing..
Date of Import: Oct 2019
Sorry again


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2019)

maverick121 said:


> Got the board in pristine condition.. Heavy packing..
> Date of Import: Oct 2019
> Sorry again


Like I said earlier,no problem  Oct 2019 build will be having latest ryzen 3xxx compatible bios by default as last bios update for this mobo was released by asrock in aug 2019.


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 17, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Like I said earlier,no problem  Oct 2019 build will be having latest ryzen 3xxx compatible bios by default as last bios update for this mobo was released by asrock in aug 2019.


Thanks   I have ordered the processor from Amazon for 16600 using my 1000 Gift Card from SBI. Now i'm looking to get a 16 GB Ram Stick and SSD. This one from Corsair is more value for money than the single ADATA one you suggested 
Suggestions please *www.amazon.in/Corsair-16GB-3000MHz...r4+ram+16gb&qid=1576563322&s=computers&sr=1-2


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2019)

ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 16GB (16GBx1) DDR4 3000MHZ (AX4U3000316G16A-SR30) RAM
ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 16GB (16GBX1) DDR4 3200MHZ RAM

Amazon prices for most pc components will never match these specific pc sites prices unless there is some good sale discount/offer on amazon.

I hope you ordered via SBI YONO app using sbi card because that gives you extra 5% cashback(in fact during 10-14th dec you would have got another extra 10% off so total would have been 15% off) on amazon.


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 17, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 16GB (16GBx1) DDR4 3000MHZ (AX4U3000316G16A-SR30) RAM
> ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 16GB (16GBX1) DDR4 3200MHZ RAM
> 
> Amazon prices for most pc components will never match these specific pc sites prices unless there is some good sale discount/offer on amazon.
> ...



I just bought it today.
I was reluctant to make a decision. Thought about buying later when some offer hits.But now since I had got SBI Amazon Gift Card through points redemption, I thought I will go ahead.
Regarding the other websites,I'm little sceptical to buy something this expensive.

I'm planning to cut costs further down by getting a 512GB SSD.I will mostly run Visual Studio and some Dev Tools.And I will have a secondary HDD.
My intention to have an SSD is only to have faster boot time and performance of the OS.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2019)

That is also fine.



maverick121 said:


> Regarding the other websites,I'm little sceptical to buy something this expensive.


You can trust primeabgb,mdcomputers,vedantcomputers,theitdepot for pc parts purchase.They all have physical shops & are the biggest pc shop in their metro city(primeabgb in mumbai,mdcomputers & vedant in kolkata,theitdepot in chennai). They are also the official distributors of many pc component brands in India so you will never face issue regarding genuineness of component for rma(it is the policy of most pc components rma centres to deny warranty if the product has not come into India via official import channels).

For 512gb ssd you can check out onlyssd.com(it is ssd selling division of primeabgb).
Buy Online GIGABYTE 512GB M.2 PCIe NVMe SSD GP-GSM2NE3512GNTD In India
Buy Online Intel 512GB 660P NVMe M.2 Internal SSD SSDPEKNW512G8X1 In India
Buy Online Silicon Power 512GB NVMe PCIe Gen3 x4 M.2 2280 SSD SP512GBP34A80M28 In India


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 18, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> That is also fine.
> 
> 
> You can trust primeabgb,mdcomputers,vedantcomputers,theitdepot for pc parts purchase.They all have physical shops & are the biggest pc shop in their metro city(primeabgb in mumbai,mdcomputers & vedant in kolkata,theitdepot in chennai). They are also the official distributors of many pc component brands in India so you will never face issue regarding genuineness of component for rma(it is the policy of most pc components rma centres to deny warranty if the product has not come into India via official import channels).
> ...



Thanks.GigaByte is the cheapest .. which one is the best in your openion ..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2019)

Silicon power A80 series has been reviewed by major tech sites & got good reviews.Intel 660p also got good reviews but its performance is lagging behind silicon power.Gigabyte model has no reviews on tech sites(reviews are there for its higher priced aorus rgb ssd models) but my guess is that its performance should not be lesser than intel 660p in worst case scenario & may even be somewhere in between silicon power & intel 660p. I also know that there is an official gigabyte rep( eddie_edits (u/eddie_edits) - Reddit ) on reddit India section who is quite active & helpful so that is also a major plus point in case of any future rma issue.


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 18, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Silicon power A80 series has been reviewed by major tech sites & got good reviews.Intel 660p also got good reviews but its performance is lagging behind silicon power.Gigabyte model has no reviews on tech sites(reviews are there for its higher priced aorus rgb ssd models) but my guess is that its performance should not be lesser than intel 660p in worst case scenario & may even be somewhere in between silicon power & intel 660p. I also know that there is an official gigabyte rep( eddie_edits (u/eddie_edits) - Reddit ) on reddit India section who is quite active & helpful so that is also a major plus point in case of any future rma issue.


Thanks  I have ordered the Silicon Power one from OnlySSD.


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 24, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Silicon power A80 series has been reviewed by major tech sites & got good reviews.Intel 660p also got good reviews but its performance is lagging behind silicon power.Gigabyte model has no reviews on tech sites(reviews are there for its higher priced aorus rgb ssd models) but my guess is that its performance should not be lesser than intel 660p in worst case scenario & may even be somewhere in between silicon power & intel 660p. I also know that there is an official gigabyte rep( eddie_edits (u/eddie_edits) - Reddit ) on reddit India section who is quite active & helpful so that is also a major plus point in case of any future rma issue.



Finally all components arrived. The motherboard does not have screws present in the package... Can I use screws used to fix CDROM to fix the MB?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 24, 2019)

maverick121 said:


> he motherboard does not have screws present in the package...


That's weird. They shouldn't be missing. Check once and contact the seller.


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 24, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That's weird. They shouldn't be missing. Check once and contact the seller.


Tried calling them... no one picks up .May be because I called them late.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 24, 2019)

maverick121 said:


> Finally all components arrived. The motherboard does not have screws present in the package... Can I use screws used to fix CDROM to fix the MB?





SaiyanGoku said:


> That's weird. They shouldn't be missing. Check once and contact the seller.



Mobos never come with screws except for m2 slots(& may be some mobo specific accessory). It is cabinet that comes with all the screws incl mounting screws.


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 24, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Mobos never come with screws except for m2 slots(& may be some mobo specific accessory). It is cabinet that comes with all the screws incl mounting screws.


hmm.. okay... My case has some dust in it.. cleaned and blowed it with Vaccum.. Hope there is no need to get a new case. Its the K38 by CM.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 25, 2019)

maverick121 said:


> hmm.. okay... My case has some dust in it.. cleaned and blowed it with Vaccum.. Hope there is no need to get a new case. Its the K38 by CM.


I hope you took out everything out from inside the cabinet before using vacuum cleaner.
*www.howtogeek.com/57870/ask-how-to...rolling-multiple-computers-with-one-keyboard/

Screws comes in a pouch with every cabinet from a major manufacturer.


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 25, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I hope you took out everything out from inside the cabinet before using vacuum cleaner.
> *www.howtogeek.com/57870/ask-how-to...rolling-multiple-computers-with-one-keyboard/
> 
> Screws comes in a pouch with every cabinet from a major manufacturer.



The SMPS was there... I did not vaccum.. just blowed air using vaccum.


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I hope you took out everything out from inside the cabinet before using vacuum cleaner.
> *www.howtogeek.com/57870/ask-how-to...rolling-multiple-computers-with-one-keyboard/
> 
> Screws comes in a pouch with every cabinet from a major manufacturer.




I mounted and booted.Everything seems okay.There is a small issue.. the motherboard kind of touches the PSU housing ie: there is very little gap between the bottom edge of the MB and the PSU housing..will that be an issue?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2019)

Post a pic but it should be fine.


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Post a pic but it should be fine.



I think I will sell it on OLX and get a new case.The front panel and back panel coverings are missing.

Please see the attached image to see the spacing issue.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 26, 2019)

maverick121 said:


> I mounted and booted.Everything seems okay.There is a small issue.. the motherboard kind of touches the PSU housing ie: there is very little gap between the bottom edge of the MB and the PSU housing..will that be an issue?





maverick121 said:


> I think I will sell it on OLX and get a new case.The front panel and back panel coverings are missing.
> 
> Please see the attached image to see the spacing issue.


There is no need to worry about
Since your case is old it didnt come with a PSU shroud, normally an ATX Mobo nests with the PSU shroud. Its normal. Okay.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2019)

It is still not recommended in the long term,better get a new good cabinet as it is a one time investment for years.


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 27, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is still not recommended in the long term,better get a new good cabinet as it is a one time investment for years.



I got the Gigabyte C200 Glass.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 27, 2019)

maverick121 said:


> I got the Gigabyte C200 Glass.


You should have this as Cabinet is a one time investment.
Link:*www.amazon.in/Antec-NX-800-Micro-A...sprefix=antec+cabinet,electronics,277&sr=1-13


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 27, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> You should have this as Cabinet is a one time investment.
> Link:*www.amazon.in/Antec-NX-800-Micro-ATX-Preinstalled/dp/B07YHCKQR6/ref=sr_1_13?crid=AAFCNM4N08XQ&keywords=antec+cabinet&qid=1577422598&s=electronics&sprefix=antec+cabinet,electronics,277&sr=1-13


Don't want to spend that much. I already got the case.


----------



## maverick121 (Jan 4, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is still not recommended in the long term,better get a new good cabinet as it is a one time investment for years.



My system keeps getting BSOD with Memory Issue.Tried running MemTest ... lots of errors popped up. 

Called up Vedant Computers .. landline kept me on hold for 2 minutes ... as the person did not know english... I disconnected and called the other number... The person handed over the phone to someone, he asked something and disconnected the phone.
My advice is .. *do not get anything from Vedant Computers.* They dont care about customers.
I will have to approach Adata Directly.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2020)

maverick121 said:


> My system keeps getting BSOD with Memory Issue.Tried running MemTest ... lots of errors popped up.
> 
> Called up Vedant Computers .. landline kept me on hold for 2 minutes ... as the person did not know english... I disconnected and called the other number... The person handed over the phone to someone, he asked something and disconnected the phone.
> My advice is .. *do not get anything from Vedant Computers.* They dont care about customers.
> I will have to approach Adata Directly.


Strange,they are one of the major 4 online pc shops in India & people order regularly from them not just here but elsewhere too.Have you tried contacting via email(always use this first before calling as it is both a written proof as well as more chances of reaching to the right person.I doubt upper mgmt in vedant not knowing english) explaining your issue? Also the return period for items received in a bad condition from the start is usually 7 days.After that you will have to take/send it to service centre yourself just like anywhere else(amazon's return period is 10 days usually for pc parts so not much difference). In fact if there is a adata service centre nearby then I would suggest to skip vedantcomputers entirely as it adds extra time/courier cost.


----------



## maverick121 (Jan 4, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Strange,they are one of the major 4 online pc shops in India & people order regularly from them not just here but elsewhere too.Have you tried contacting via email(always use this first before calling as it is both a written proof as well as more chances of reaching to the right person.I doubt upper mgmt in vedant not knowing english) explaining your issue? Also the return period for items received in a bad condition from the start is usually 7 days.After that you will have to take/send it to service centre yourself just like anywhere else(amazon's return period is 10 days usually for pc parts so not much difference). In fact if there is a adata service centre nearby then I would suggest to skip vedantcomputers entirely as it adds extra time/courier cost.



Anyways... this will be my last order from these idiots.

Will bad mobo slots cause this issue?
I have connected both 24 pin and 8 pin power connectors for your information..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2020)

Chances of getting bad ram are much more than all 4 ram slots on mobo going bad. 24pin is for mobo & 8pin connector is for processor power supply,you have to connect them else system won't start.


----------



## maverick121 (Jan 4, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Chances of getting bad ram are much more than all 4 ram slots on mobo going bad. 24pin is for mobo & 8pin connector is for processor power supply,you have to connect them else system won't start.



I mailed them and promptly got a call back from a person with good english knowlege.He apologised  and asked me to send the RAM back to them.Once they receive it,they will send me a new one.I asked if i can get CorSair Instead of ADATA,he said sure.. So based on the final outcome ,i may *change my view on Vedant Computers*.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 5, 2020)

maverick121 said:


> I mailed them and promptly got a call back from a person with good english knowlege.He apologised  and asked me to send the RAM back to them.Once they receive it,they will send me a new one.I asked if i can get CorSair Instead of ADATA,he said sure.. So based on the final outcome ,i may *change my view on Vedant Computers*.


Post the updates here,adata ram is usually good so it is just a case of bad luck.You can get corsair too if you want but try to get 3200MHz.


----------



## maverick121 (Jan 14, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Post the updates here,adata ram is usually good so it is just a case of bad luck.You can get corsair too if you want but try to get 3200MHz.



I have paid extra and they are sending me Corsair Ram. Also just wanted to point out that *ADATA Support Sucks 
*
They do not have phone support in India.I had tried contacting their service center number in Trivandrum -Kerala .. All the landlines are out of order. The Mobile number wont pickup.
Called up ADATA India Main Office and they gave me some alternative number which was also out of order.
Tried mailing ADATA India and Taiwan, got no reply.Tried using Twitter,No response to it too.
It is mentioned on their website that they wont accept courier Warranty in India.(Which the office in India denied ie: they told me i can send products by courier) 

*So please stay AWAY from ADATA their product and support sucks!!!*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 14, 2020)

Usually people in big/major cities simply visit the brand service centre as courier/sending via dealer takes more time & adata service centres(visit for rma) usually have alright reviews.


----------



## maverick121 (Jan 15, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Usually people in big/major cities simply visit the brand service centre as courier/sending via dealer takes more time & adata service centres(visit for rma) usually have alright reviews.


okay.. I got the Corsair RAM today.. Will check it. Should i MemTest the new Module?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 15, 2020)

maverick121 said:


> okay.. I got the Corsair RAM today.. Will check it. Should i MemTest the new Module?


Yes.


----------



## maverick121 (Jan 18, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes.


Everything is good.A different topic .. can you suggest me a good 2.1 speaker with Bluetooth


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 18, 2020)

maverick121 said:


> Everything is good.A different topic .. can you suggest me a good 2.1 speaker with Bluetooth


What's your budget & whether you consider yourself an audiophile(aka extremely picky about sound quality)?


----------



## maverick121 (Jan 18, 2020)

My budget is around 10K.I dont consider myself as an audiophile. The Edifier m3600d looks good.
But lacks bluetooth.I dont listen to songs at high volume enough to shake the house.So I dont know if I need powerful speakers.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 18, 2020)

FiiO BTR1K Portable High-Fidelity Bluetooth Amplifier

Buy this refurbished from amazon/headphonezone
Use it in DAC mode and connect it to your wired speakers.

Voila !


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 18, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> FiiO BTR1K Portable High-Fidelity Bluetooth Amplifier
> 
> Buy this refurbished from amazon/headphonezone
> Use it in DAC mode and connect it to your wired speakers.
> ...


Refurbished??Are you sure because I have read some pretty bad comments on refurbished products on amazon.


----------



## maverick121 (Jan 18, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Refurbished??Are you sure because I have read some pretty bad comments on refurbished products on amazon.


Suggestions please ... Need to get it during this offer period.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 18, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Refurbished??Are you sure because I have read some pretty bad comments on refurbished products on amazon.


My Q1 mkII, e10c and many other small audio products I bought from amazon are refurbs

Thing to note, dont buy the uBtr, either get BTR1k or BTR3


----------

